# ophthalmology icd-9 needed



## jenna (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am in need of finding a diagnosis on "myelinated nerve fibres layer".  Everything i have found points me to 362.85.  My doctor wondered if there was actually something else as he wasn't confident in this diagnosis. 
thanks jenna


----------

